

Making Science & Technology Cooler Than Sports (w/ Dean Kamen and Neal Bascomb) - TimothyBurgess
http://thedianerehmshow.org/shows/2011-03-03/neal-bascomb-new-cool

======
TimothyBurgess
I heard a small portion of this on the radio earlier today and I thought it
was good enough to share. There are a lot of excellent points made.

I tuned in around 41:50 in the audio feed. Start listening there for some good
points made by Dean Kamen.

